# Ok… drumroll



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

We finally got our chicks in the mail today! 5 White Leghorn hens, 6 Rhode Island Red Hens, 6 Buff Orpington hens, and 1 Faverolle rooster. 18 total. I don’t really care for chickens but I live chicks! They are just so cute and fluffy! 









































The last one I think is the rooster. He gives everyone the stink eye. Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I love that fluff ball stage. They are so cute.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Awww, how cute! I bet it's really starting to feel like spring at your house now! 🐥🥰


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! Cute little fluffballs!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Awww you got buff! I want them so bad. I keep hoping we can get a spot made soon enough for some. They are so cute!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww congratulations! They sure are cute!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

I share the same sentiments as you. Don't care for them but nice fluff. Congratulations though. Buffs can be quite nice. We once had flock that was supposed to be all girls. Years later, 5 or more, we notice ones a rooster from his spurs, lol. Best rooster we ever had.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ours comes the end of this month. Yours are sooo cute! Now Im excited to get mine!😁


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! They sure are adorable!



GodsGarden said:


> I share the same sentiments as you. Don't care for them but nice fluff. Congratulations though. Buffs can be quite nice. We once had flock that was supposed to be all girls. Years later, 5 or more, we notice ones a rooster from his spurs, lol. Best rooster we ever had.


Hens grow spurs too, especially in an all female flock.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Rancho Draco said:


> Hens grow spurs too, especially in an all female flock.


Really? Wow, I had heard about one taking on rooster tendencies like crowing and stuff but didn't know that spur growth was possible. We did process them and he was a rooster so still a guy in hiding, lol.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

GodsGarden said:


> Really? Wow, I had heard about one taking on rooster tendencies like crowing and stuff but didn't know that spur growth was possible. We did process them and he was a rooster so still a guy in hiding, lol.


Yep most of my older hens grow spurs to some degree. Those boys sure can hide sometimes though!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww super-duper cute! If you only have one faverolle rooster chick, he should have fluffier cheeks and extra toes, so he should be pretty obvious.😉


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

GodsGarden said:


> I share the same sentiments as you. Don't care for them but nice fluff. Congratulations though. Buffs can be quite nice. We once had flock that was supposed to be all girls. Years later, 5 or more, we notice ones a rooster from his spurs, lol. Best rooster we ever had.


We have had chickens for 12 years now and have only had 3 Buffs and loves them! These are our first chickens since moving.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> Aww super-duper cute! If you only have one faverolle rooster chick, he should have fluffier cheeks and extra toes, so he should be pretty obvious.


I didn’t really look very closely because me and my whole family are sick with stomach bug so I grabbed a few pics and held a couple and then was done. Lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh man, hope.you get to feeling better! Cute little ones!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

We are all feeling much better today. Thank you!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I hope you are all back to 100% soon!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Hard to believe my girls were puffs like that only 2 months ago. Really neat.
So happy for you.
We found a rooster for them yesterday so hopefully next year we will have puffs aplenty🐤🐥🐣


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Mellon, I figured out who the rooster is. He has a lot more fuzz on his legs and even already has spurs. Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Me, my nieces, and my nephew got a few of the not so little anymore chicks out in the sunshine today. They look like their molting. Lol Just growing in their feathers.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

How neat.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Cuties! 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Looks Fun to Me!😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------

